# مركز التكنولوجيا المتميز للتدريب



## Abdullah Yemeni (1 مايو 2007)

*الاخوة الاعزاء. انا مهندس ميكانينكي أرغب في أخذ دورات في مجال النيوماتيك في مركز التكنولوجيا المتميز. الموجود في الاميرية بالقاهرة.*
*طلبي هو :*
*اذا احد عنده خبرة او تجربة سابقة مع هذا المركز من حيث :*
*1- جودة المادة العلمية؟*
*2- اسلوب التدريب؟*
*3- مدى قوة المعهد ؟ *

*ولكم خالص شكري*


----------



## ليث الرافدين (14 مايو 2007)

الى الشباب والشابات المسلمين
اليكم افضل موقع للتوظيف
في البلدان وخاصة الخليج
والامارات:15: 
www.bayt.com
ادعولنا وكونوا انصارنا
قلبا وفعلا 
فعلا فعلا فعلا


----------

